

Facebook Is Forcing Users To Use Messenger By Ripping Chat Out Of Its Main Apps - hashx
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/09/facebook-messenger-or-the-highway/

======
k-mcgrady
I think this is a good thing. Rather than maintain two messaging clients they
can focus on the messaging specific app which is actually very, very good. I
didn't even realise they still had messaging in the main app.

------
drcross
I refuse to reinstall any Facebook App since they require complete control of
all the data on my phone. I used to use it until one point where it was
getting ridiculous.

~~~
rplnt
Yet people generally don't have this problem with applications on their
computers. Why is that? Because it explicitly tells you what it can do? Or
because there's a way for them to restrain themselves?

Anyway, is there a way to block apps from using certain APIs? I.e. restrict
them more? Ideally with some dummy interface returning empty whatever so the
app won't crash. Like you can restrict apps from accessing network (though
they do expect to not have Internet connection usually).

~~~
felics
You can if you use something like CyanogenMod (which I highly recommend on
older smartphones stuck on anything less than 4.4. - KitKat is amazing in
terms of performance).

------
rplnt
That's rather harsh title. Forcing? Ripping out? Come on...

~~~
codeka
What's harsh? It seems accurate given the contents of the article.

------
yoamro
Repost:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7564353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7564353)

